# PTC Überwachnung im ex Bereich



## Fred81 (11 Dezember 2019)

Hallo alle zusammen,


Wir müssen im Ex Bereich einen Ventilator aufstellen. Der Ventilator hat die entsprechende  ex Zertifizierung. (Gas Zone 1 II 2G c IIB +H2 T3) Der benötigte FU wird außerhalb des ex Bereiches montiert sein.  Der FU hat natürlich keine ex Zulassung. Benötigt er ja auch nicht! Die Temperaturüberwachung (PTC) vom ex Motor könnten wir jetzt wie gewöhnlich einfach an den FU anschließen.  

  Frage ist der direkte Anschluss der PTC  an den FU zulässig? Oder müssen wir da über einen Auswertebaustein gehen z.B. der EMT6 von Eaton und eventuell sogar die Leistung vom FU im Fehlerfall damit wegschalten?

  Über fachkundigen Rat wären wir sehr dankbar.

  Gruß Freddy


----------



## escride1 (11 Dezember 2019)

Das hängt von Eurem FU ab. Der eine darf den PTC angeschlossen bekommen, der andere nicht.
Die Auswerteeinheit Eures PTC muss, da der PTC im EX-Bereich hängt, ebenfalls die Zulassung haben.

So wurde es mir bereits vom TÜV und Dekra erklärt.

Einmal nochmal einen älteren Beitrag mit dem gleichen Thema, der heute aber nicht weniger gewichtig ist.

edit: Achja, was mir noch einfällt: Der FU muss den im EX-Bereich aufgestellten Motor natürlich auch antreiben dürfen. Also ist nicht jeder FU geeignet für einen Motor im EX-Bereich.


----------



## Dr. Vacon (11 Dezember 2019)

Guten Abend.

Ich würde mich nach dem richten, was in der Ex-Zulassung des Motors hinsichtlich möglichem FU-Betrieb steht.  
Wenn die Ex-Zulassung des Motors für FU-Betrieb nur mit einem ganz bestimmten FU-Fabrikat und nur ganz bestimmten FU-Einstellungen gilt, muß man sich danach richten. 

Wenn die Zulassung andere FU-Fabrikate als 'oder vergleichbar' aufführt, ist es einfacher. Natürlich muß die eingesetzte PTC-Auswertung eine Ex-Zulassung haben. 
Entweder FU-intern (dann wirkt sie häufig direkt auf den STO-Kreis) oder als externes PTC-Relais.
Ich würde im Zweifelsfall versuchen, vom Motorhersteller klare Ansagen zzum FU-Betrieb zu bekommen.

Fachkundigen und herstellerneutralen Rat hierzu gibt es übrigens z.B. bei der PTB in Braunschweig, Dr. Lienesch. Der hat über dieses Thema "FU-betriebene Motoren im Ex-Bereich" eine Doktorarbeit geschrieben und auch etliche, durchaus verständliche, Aufsätze in Fachzeitschriften veröffentlicht...

Mathias


----------



## winnman (13 Dezember 2019)

Wenn FU für EX OK ist und es um die PTC Ausertung geht, dann muss dieser Kreis vermutlich Eigensicher ausgeführt werden (blaue Kabeln, entsprechender Trennverstärker dazwischen, . . .)

Ev. Hat der FU auch für den PTC Kreis schon einen entsprechenden Eingang.

Was steht denn auf dem Typenschild des Motors?

Wenn der Motor entsprechend EX Ausgeführt ist und der PTC in der Kapselung enthalten ist (vermutlich ja) dann kann unter Umständen auch der eigensichere Kreis entfallen und der direkt auf den "normalen" FU.

Was sagt der HErsteller des Motors und des FU zu deren Kombination in der entsprechenden EX Zone?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (13 Dezember 2019)

Hallo

Thermistorrelais haben meist eine Ex Zulassung.

Schau mal bei S .


----------



## atrius (14 Dezember 2019)

Falls der Motor Exd, also druckfeste Kapselung hat und für FU-Betrieb zugelassen ist (Auf dem Leistungsschild des Motors muss der Frequenzbereich angegeben sein) kann irgend ein FU dafür eingesetzt werden. Das PTC-Auswertegerät muss ATEX-Zulassung haben. Also könnte ein üblicher FU mit einem ATEX-tauglichen PTC-Auswertegerät kombiniert werden. Dann muss der FU durch einen Netzschütz im Fehlerfall abgeschaltet werden, sicherer Halt etc. sind nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Dezember 2019)

atrius schrieb:


> ... Das PTC-Auswertegerät muss ATEX-Zulassung haben. Also könnte ein üblicher FU mit einem ATEX-tauglichen PTC-Auswertegerät kombiniert werden...


Kann das mal bitte jemand unabhängig von Vorschriften und Normen und mit einfachen Worten begründen? Die Wicklung des Motors ist gekapselt, soweit ok. Aber warum muss dann für den popeligen Kaltleiter, der gewöhnlich von der Wicklung umgeben ist, ein entsprechendes Auswertegerät verwendet werden? Wodurch entsteht durch den Kaltleiter Explosionsgefahr?


----------



## escride1 (15 Dezember 2019)

Die einzelnen Antworten hier widersprechen sich:


			
				Dr.Vacon schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Zulassung andere FU-Fabrikate als 'oder vergleichbar' aufführt, ist es einfacher. Natürlich muß die eingesetzte PTC-Auswertung eine Ex-Zulassung haben.
> Entweder FU-intern *(dann wirkt sie häufig direkt auf den STO-Kreis)* oder als externes PTC-Relais.






			
				atrius schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss der FU durch einen Netzschütz im Fehlerfall abgeschaltet werden, *sicherer Halt etc. sind nicht zugelassen.*



STO=sicherer Halt

Ich habe mich nicht so arg tief in die Materie eingearbeitet (wir bekommen unsere Motordaten, da steht drauf welcher FU zugelassen ist, das nutzen wir, für weitere Punkte haben wir einen externen Sachverständigen), und vermutlich einige andere auch nicht. 

Wer von Euch kennt sich denn nun richtig gut damit aus und kann entsprechend dem ursprünglichen Post das wiedergeben was in den Normen steht?

Persönlich habe ich nicht umsonst im ersten Post nur eine vage Auskunft gegeben mit dem indirekten Hinweis das es da noch andere Punkte zu beachten gibt.


----------



## atrius (16 Dezember 2019)

Wenn in der Zone 1/21 ein druckfest gekapselter Motor (Ex-d) eingesetzt wird, kann irgend ein FU, auch ohne Atexzulassung verwendet werden. PTC muss auf ein ATEX-zugelassenes Auswertegerät geführt werden, welches den FU über ein Schütz vom Netz trennt. Sichere Eingänge an FU (STO, etc) dürfen für Sichere Funktionen wie auch sonst verwendet werden, aber nicht für die Temperaturbedingte Abschaltung.
Wird ein Motor verwendet, welcher keine EX-d Zulassung hat, also nicht druckfest gekapselt, muss Motor zusammen mit dem FU geprüft und zertifiziert werden.

Eigensicher ist ein PTC natürlich nicht, dazu müsste ja ein 50mm Abstand zu den anderen Leitungen eingehalten werden, was bei einem Temperaturfühler etwas schwierig werden könnte.


----------



## magmaa (24 Dezember 2019)

PTC müss auf ein ATEX-zugelassenes Auswertegerät geführt werden. Entweder sind diese Auswertegeräte im Umrichter schon verbaut wie z.B. beim Sinamics G180 per option oder es sind externe Geräte. 
Die Abschaltung kann dann via Schütze bzw. auch via STO der Umrichter erfolgen. Zumindest beim sinamics G120 ist das beschrieben unter folgenden Link: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109771821


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kann das mal bitte jemand unabhängig von Vorschriften und Normen und mit einfachen Worten begründen? Die Wicklung des Motors ist gekapselt, soweit ok. Aber warum muss dann für den popeligen Kaltleiter, der gewöhnlich von der Wicklung umgeben ist, ein entsprechendes Auswertegerät verwendet werden? Wodurch entsteht durch den Kaltleiter Explosionsgefahr?



Das ausschlaggebende bei ATEX ist immer die Energie die fließt bzw. maximal fließen kann. Und das eben auf dem gesamten Weg durch die Zone. 
Wenn alles komplett gekapselt (Motor, Klemmstellen, usw.) ist und deine Verkabelung nach ATEX sicher ist, dann brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine ATEX-Auswertung. Allerdings musst du *alle* Nachweise erbringen.
Wenn es keine Serienmaschine ist, die x-fach gebaut wird, ist es meist viel einfacher eine Trennbarriere zu setzen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kann das mal bitte jemand unabhängig von Vorschriften und Normen und mit einfachen Worten begründen? Die Wicklung des Motors ist gekapselt, soweit ok. Aber warum muss dann für den popeligen Kaltleiter, der gewöhnlich von der Wicklung umgeben ist, ein entsprechendes Auswertegerät verwendet werden? Wodurch entsteht durch den Kaltleiter Explosionsgefahr?


Das siehst du irgendwie falsch rum.
Wenn das Auswerterelais nicht rechtzeitig abschaltet, dann hast du potentiell Explosionsgefahr.

Es geht lediglich darum, den PTC "sicher" auszuwerten. Deshalb haben quasi alle PTC Relais mit Ex-Zulassung eine Überwachung auf zu hohen als auch zu niedrigen Widerstand. 


Aus dem selben Grund nimmt man heute auch Not-Halt Relais, und keinen Schütz mit Selbsthaltung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Dezember 2019)

MSB schrieb:


> Das siehst du irgendwie falsch rum.
> Wenn das Auswerterelais nicht rechtzeitig abschaltet, dann hast du potentiell Explosionsgefahr.
> 
> Es geht lediglich darum, den PTC "sicher" auszuwerten. Deshalb haben quasi alle PTC Relais mit Ex-Zulassung eine Überwachung auf zu hohen als auch zu niedrigen Widerstand.



Der Kaltleiter ist zur Auswertung gegen unzulässige Erwärmung nur geeignet wenn es auch auf dem Typenschild entsprechend vermerkt ist. Ist das nicht der Fall, dann übernimmt den Schutz bei Ex-e ausschließlich der Motorschutzschalter, der Kaltleiter ist dann nur ein zusätzlicher Schutz. Soweit ich mich daran aus meiner Elektromaschinenbauer-Zeit erinnere, kommt das durchaus bei einigen Herstellern und Modellen vor.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juli 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kann das mal bitte jemand unabhängig von Vorschriften und Normen und mit einfachen Worten begründen? Die Wicklung des Motors ist gekapselt, soweit ok. Aber warum muss dann für den popeligen Kaltleiter, der gewöhnlich von der Wicklung umgeben ist, ein entsprechendes Auswertegerät verwendet werden? Wodurch entsteht durch den Kaltleiter Explosionsgefahr?



Ist zwar schon ne Zeit her, aber das Thema hat man immer wieder.

Der Kaltleiter ist nicht das Problem sondern Teil der Lösung.

Der Motor hat Zündschutzart Ex-d, das heisst im Inneren kann und darf es zünden, aber es kommt keine Flamme raus und der Motor hält das aus.

Der Motor hat aber eine Oberfläche gemeinsam mit der Atexzone, die nicht beliebig heiß werden darf (begrenzend ist die Zündtemperatur des Gasgemischs plus ein Sicherheitsabstand). In der Zulassung oben steht drin T3, das müssten also 200°C sein.

Damit er das sicher einhält, braucht´s
- eine Motorstrombegrenzung (vielleicht kann der FU das); *oder *
- ein Atex-zugelassenes Thermistorrelais (vielleicht kann der FU das).
(Ich verbaue prinzipiell immer *beides*, das gefällt jedem Prüfer.)
- angemessenes Betriebsverhalten (einhalten der restlichen Parameter auf dem Typenschild fmin, Te/Ta,...)

Die Zulassung des Thermistorrelais hat also nichts mit Eigensicherheit zu tun, das bezieht sich nur auf die Güte der Auswertung. Sonst müsste ja der ganze Motor eigensicher sein, wenn die Anschlüsse im gleichen Klemmkästle sind.

Was mir immer Kopfweh macht das ist die Paarung von Motor Hersteller X mit FU Hersteller Y projektiert von Hersteller Z und installiert von.....das sauber dokumentieren. Wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## ducati (23 März 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Wenn FU für EX OK ist und es um die PTC Ausertung geht, dann muss dieser Kreis vermutlich Eigensicher ausgeführt werden (blaue Kabeln, entsprechender Trennverstärker dazwischen, . . .)


Das macht doch keinen Sinn oder? Wenn der PTC im selben Klemmkasten wie der Motorwicklungsanschluss ist, muss das doch eh druckgekapselt sein?
Weil ich hab grad den Fall, eigensicherer Kaltleiter, also mit blauem Kabel. Aber macht doch nicht wirklich eine Sinn? Bzw. wofür gibts überhaupt eigensichere Kaltleiterauslösegeräte?


----------



## s_kraut (23 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das macht doch keinen Sinn oder? Wenn der PTC im selben Klemmkasten wie der Motorwicklungsanschluss ist, muss das doch eh druckgekapselt sein?
> Weil ich hab grad den Fall, eigensicherer Kaltleiter, also mit blauem Kabel. Aber macht doch nicht wirklich eine Sinn? Bzw. wofür gibts überhaupt eigensichere Kaltleiterauslösegeräte?


Ex-i-PTC hab ich noch nie gesehen! 
hast du ein Link zum Datenblatt?

Vielleicht hat der Motor eine Lagertemperaturüberwachung in Ex-i??


----------



## ducati (23 März 2022)

Der Motor sowie das Kaltleiterauslösegerät sind EX e...

Da hat nur im EPLAN jemand "Eigensicher blau" ans Kabel geschrieben, was aber nicht stimmt und Quatsch ist.

DAnke.


----------



## s_kraut (23 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Der Motor sowie das Kaltleiterauslösegerät sind EX e...
> 
> Da hat nur im EPLAN jemand "Eigensicher blau" ans Kabel geschrieben, was aber nicht stimmt und Quatsch ist.
> 
> DAnke.


glaub das Kaltleiterauswertegerät hat [Ex-e] - zum Anschluss an Ex-e-Systeme und darf selber nicht in den Exbereich eingebaut werden, oder?


----------



## ducati (23 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> glaub das Kaltleiterauswertegerät hat [Ex-e] - zum Anschluss an Ex-e-Systeme und darf selber nicht in den Exbereich eingebaut werden, oder?


ja, so meinte ich das. Sitzt im Schaltschrank auf Hutschiene ausserhalb der Ex-Zonen...


----------



## winnman (23 März 2022)

Da müsste dann aber der Kaltleiter im Motor speziell isoliert sein und einen kompletten separaten Leitungsweg im Motor und separaten Klemmkasten haben.
Für andere Temperaturüberwachungen, lager, . . . könnte das aber schon Sinn machen.


----------

